# Meow from Switzerland :)



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everybody!
When i started writing in this forum my cat Bimba was pregnant and about to have the babies, and i was so excited and nervous that i forgot to introduce myself :wink: 
Well, never too late!
First of all, please forgive my mistakes when i write in english, i studied it years ago, and unfortunately i am beginning to forget...
Well, my name is Anna, i am from a nice town in Switzerland near a big lake, and i live alone with Bimba (and the four babies now :wink: ). My boyfriend sometimes stays with us.
I work in a big store selling everything (almost) for every sport.
Here in Lugano we speek italian, but Switzerland is a "strange" place... In some places people speek french, in others german, so i had to study all of them :? .

And i think this forum is GREAT!!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

*A warm welcome to you*

Welcome! I just joined early this week myself and have "met" very kind and warm people. I turned to this forum when I found out my cat, Harley was diagnosed with stomach cancer. Also there is alot of great and useful information on this forum as well as the wonderful support from other people.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Anna, finally a formal introduction! We have worked together-delivering kittens :wink: - for a while, but I have not said welcome! How wonderful to have such a heritage and to be multi-lingual! Your English is very good. (Here, we feel fortunate to have a working knowledge of Spanish, French, or German. We don't have the opportunity to use them often. ) 
I'm so glad you have joined us. We're so happy to have you with us.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome, Anna! And please do not be worried about your English, you are doing fine I want you to know that at least two of us are very envious of your new family additions. I think we were almost as excited as you. So you are going to have to keep the pictures comiing, OK?

Peace,
Mike


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks!! I am glad you don't care too much about my english, now i can stop looking for every word in the dictionary!! :wink: 
I am glad to be with you and i will never forget the help you are giving me in this *magic moment*!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

So, how are the babies doing, today? We need updates!! :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

They are doing fine  They look more beautiful every day  I feel so lucky!!! New pictures tomorrow, it is midnight here now, i'd better go to bed!!
Ciao!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I loved the pictures of your mama kitty with the babies, they're so adorable!


----------

